# Honda HRN vs HRX wheel mod?



## cliffe5 (Mar 25, 2021)

Looking to get a new rotary mower soon. I have Tifway 419 bermuda which I cut at 1" in the spring and 1.25" after July 4th. (1" is the lowest setting on my toro)

I've read a lot of good things on the honda mowers but you have to get the $600 to get a mower to cut .75". The next model down is $400 but has a 1" lowest hoc setting.

I don't really want to pay $600 for a walk mower. I don't really like the idea of paying an extra $200 to access an extra 1/4 inch of cut. So I had a thought, can I buy the HRN for $400 and just put on 1/2" smaller wheels to get the blade 1/4" closer to the ground?

I do understand there are other differences in the price (ie: nexite deck, bigger engine, ect). But I just want a reliable clean cut sub-1". Is this a "mod" that would really work or am I missing some fundamental here? TIA


----------



## jbacker7 (Jun 29, 2021)

I scalped my yard with my HRX the other day and I gotta say, I could not get 3/4" out of it. I had to put the front wheels on the 1 or 1.5 setting and the back wheels on the 2 setting I think it was. I can't remember for sure, I just know I had the front wheels way down and I had to raise the back wheels. It was weird. Below 2 it's like the back wheels sit lower than the front and something felt horribly off handling it. Also the center of the wheels at those low heights is actually above the cutting blade, if you can picture that, and the mower pushes and handles really strangely.

With the HRX the absolute lowest I feel I can cut is probably 1" to 1-1/4" (with front wheels lower than the back) and I wouldn't do that on a regular basis because the handling is rough. I would only do it to scalp.

The lowest I could get with a QUALITY cut is probably 1-1/2" to 2" and I'd definitely lean more toward 2".

In my experience, and I love this mower, I would not recommend this mower for the low HOC you want to achieve.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I just went through this exact dilemma and ended up with the HRN217VKA last week.

Even though my lawn is leveled, I don't believe I would be able to use the .75" cut on the HRX due to its much longer wheelbase than a greens mower to mow scalp free. I am happy to say have zero issues with my HRN at the 1" setting.

Is the nextite deck "better"? Maybe. I don't see in what way I need better than the deck on the HRN.

I always go for the biggest, best, and top of the line toys I buy. Having said that I went with the HRN over the HRX last week and could not be more pleased.

The only way I could see the HRX being a better choice is if you mow grass that has grown quite a bit and want the extra power and larger bagger.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I always go for the biggest, best, and top of the line toys I buy. Having said that I went with the HRN over the HRX last week and could not be more pleased.


???-HRC


----------



## Squid088 (Apr 25, 2021)

I use the HRX to scalp. With leveling yards that's been my go to mower. Sharpen the blades helps. My neighbor also use it to cut his mover at 1".


----------

